# Done tomorrow



## navyjeremy (Nov 30, 2011)

So I put my belly in about 10 days ago and tomorrow it is time to remove from the wet cure.  I have seen where people rinse and then dry for one day and then other people dry for a couple of days.  As this is my first time is there a certain amount of time that the bacon needs to dry out?


----------



## africanmeat (Nov 30, 2011)

good luck


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 30, 2011)

24 hours is fine. Are you cold smoking it?


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 30, 2011)

Your trying to form the pelical

You can speed up the process, bu placing the slabs in front of a small fan

Todd


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 30, 2011)

After my bacon comes out of the brine,it rests in the fridge til I make time to smoke it.

I don't have a set time...usually it rests for 2 days.

  Craig


----------

